# New 210 Rs



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

This week, I took delivery of a new 2009 210 RS. This is our first travel trailer and our only RVing experience was renting a class C for a week in Bar Harbor. Our experience dealing with Marci at Lakeshore RV Center has been great. Everything was handled via email and the phone and the delivery person could not have been nicer. There was no pressure and everything was just as expected.

I was just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned with or are there any must have accessories (toys) that I need right away. I am new to RVing and to the site, but so far it has been very informative.

My TV is a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 Extended Cab 5.3-Equalizer/Prodigy

I will post pictures of our first trip. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I'd say a Quickie Flush is FIRST!! Get that installed BEFORE the black tank is ever used.

The rest will fall into place based on how you camp (dry or full service)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to our little slice of heaven and congratulations on your new 210RS.

I will add that the MaxAirr covers are a great help with the removal of off gassing from production. I had mine installed in 2004 prior to picking it up (a dealer freebie) and the vent's haven't been closed since.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

gonewild said:


> This week, I took delivery of a new 2009 210 RS. This is our first travel trailer and our only RVing experience was renting a class C for a week in Bar Harbor. Our experience dealing with Marci at Lakeshore RV Center has been great. Everything was handled via email and the phone and the delivery person could not have been nicer. There was no pressure and everything was just as expected.
> 
> I was just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned with or are there any must have accessories (toys) that I need right away. I am new to RVing and to the site, but so far it has been very informative.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Outback. We too have just purchased a 250RS which we will be picking up next month. The two things that we added were vent covers. We decided on the Max Air Fan Mate Model 800. We also purchased one fantatic fan for the living area. Most everyone that I know that has an RV has vent covers of some kind. We found that the Max Air which ever style seemed to be the most popular. We choose to have the added air circulation by adding the Fantastic fan. And now thanks to the advice from Oregon Camper we will be adding the Quickie Flush to the list. Some advice we had was get put on whatever you think you may need or want before you pick up the TT, since it's there in the shop anyways. It will save you the time and potential headache of trying to get an appointment to get your TT back in for the work at a later date during their peak season. That being said come pick up day the dollars just keep rolling.

Two other things that we were having done is the extra wax on the outside of the TT and the inside cushions and carpets Scotch Guarded. Has anyone else had this done and is it worth it?

Julie


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I am soooo jealous!! I want one of those real bad!! Where ya from??


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

russlg said:


> I am soooo jealous!! I want one of those real bad!! Where ya from??


We are from Burlington, Ontario. Canada. About an hour outside of Toronto.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME "GONEWILD" TO OUTBACKERS!  
You will like this site more each time you logon.

Robert


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

AbbeysRoad said:


> I am soooo jealous!! I want one of those real bad!! Where ya from??


We are from Burlington, Ontario. Canada. About an hour outside of Toronto.
[/quote]

I am originally from Kingston and my wife from Oakville/Burlington. There are some amazing places to camp around there, and even more a little further away (Algonquin Park is amazing). I used to go to Wasaga Beach all the time, but my favourite place is where my FIL lives, Port Dover. Great beaches and lots to do.

Have fun with that new TT. I miss the Toronto area more and more each year as we have lived down in Charlotte NC for about 10 years now.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> I am soooo jealous!! I want one of those real bad!! Where ya from??


We are from Burlington, Ontario. Canada. About an hour outside of Toronto.
[/quote]

I am originally from Kingston and my wife from Oakville/Burlington. There are some amazing places to camp around there, and even more a little further away (Algonquin Park is amazing). I used to go to Wasaga Beach all the time, but my favourite place is where my FIL lives, Port Dover. Great beaches and lots to do.

Have fun with that new TT. I miss the Toronto area more and more each year as we have lived down in Charlotte NC for about 10 years now.
[/quote]
Yes, we most certainly have a wide variety of camping experiences in Ontario. Each area with a different type of beauty. Ever since we started going camping with our pop up a few years ago, it's been hard to choose places to go. There are so many to pick from. Our plan is to check out most of the areas around here, it's hard not to go back to ones that have been great, but you never know what your missing if you don't try out new places. We did drive to Disney for the last two years so we are going to stick more local this year and maybe try out Myrtle Beach and maybe drive out and see family in New Brunswick next year. So many places, so little time, but it keeps it exciting just dreaming and planning.

Sorry to get off of gonewilds topic of adding accessories to the new trailer, has anyone added anything else to the TT before pick up and has anyone added the extra wax and scotch guarding is it worth it.

Julie


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the group! You will love your new 210!
To briefly answer your question; for your first trip, get the basics, for your hookups; a good sewer hose like Rhino, fresh water hose, a inline water filter, a set of Chocks (I like RotoChocks) and leveling blocks. The 30 amp cord is supplied. If you have bad weather, have a small step ladder and squeegee the top of the slide out prior to sliding it back in!
Put all of the documentation in a folder and take it with you, as well as a notebook and pen, you will learn alot on your first trip!
Thats how we did it on our first time out!!
Your first trip will answer alot of questions in its self, maybe generate a few as well (hence the notebook) (thats where the Outbackers group can help)
Dont forget, Have fun!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations! The 210 has a great layout, you're going to LOVE your new Outback!
You have gotten some great advice on additions. My $.02 is to get some padding to soften up that rock they call a "mattress". If your kids aren't little kids, get some for the bunks, too. I bought king sized pieces of foam from Overstock.com and cut them into pieces to fit the mattress and the bunks--less $ that way . A good night's sleep makes any trip more fun!

Have fun in the new Outback!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and initial advice.

Respectfully,
Floyd


----------

